# Free Resume Sample



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Lately there have been a lot of posts about what makes a good resume, what it should look like etc. 

I thought I would offer our free resume sample on our site for forum members to download. We are also willing to take feedback or thoughts on this style. 

There are so many resumes with different styles and structures. We are not saying our is the best by any stretch but certainly it is something we have worked on for many years and is a good starting point. I am sure there are a lot of other templates around. We are interested in the view of forum members.

Best of luck in your job search.

Regards


John


----------



## Apheria (Feb 14, 2012)

I know this may seem like a silly question, but is there a different standard to resumes in Australia that differs from others? Is the format different.

I guess what I mean is, Im from the US and I have a resume, its a nice one too, I would guess it would be acceptable there.


----------



## Megha (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello Apheria,

This is personal view; I don't think a special format helps, especially if you already have a well crafted CV that has already helped you secure jobs. When I created a profile on Seek, some of the tips they give you as you proceed through each step encourages you to be simple, to-the-point and concise demonstrating clearly how your skill(s) we're an asset to the company you worked for or to that project you were signed on. 

I trimmed the 'fat' on my CV and have kept it clean and precise with examples of merit, and then have leveraged LinkedIn to complement my application (which is generally encouraged) by most recruiters. Hope you're search is fruitful, all the best!

Cheers,
Megha


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

I fully agree with Megha. Your resume needs to be concise, relevant and to the point. As long as it is neat and professional looking, it is really the content that matters.


John


----------



## lola343 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Free resume template app for windows 10*

I was using windows store app CV sampler it contains big number of cv templates, like business resumes and also not very severe, it helped me a lot. My employer said that my resume was unusual, and i received my job. Maybe it would be helpfull for someone


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Apheria said:


> I guess what I mean is, Im from the US and I have a resume, its a nice one too, I would guess it would be acceptable there.


I believe your US resume would be fine here, assuming it stands out & it highlights your achievements and skills.


----------

